# Local lookin for foreign frds



## Kimtsun213 (Nov 3, 2013)

hey whats up my friends ?
dont know if im on the right site for this.
but imma write it here tho~
im a local lookin for foreign friends thats living in HK.
it would b nice to know some foreign ppl and get used to them etc lifestlye and stuff.. since i wanna practise my english and im plannin to leave hk and move to another country to work in the future .
if your interested then i can show u places in hk if your new here . OR to hang out and maybe have a drink tgt sometimes if you been here for quite some time ?
feel free to pm me ~ or maybe drop a msg here. 
dont worry ~ im a friendly guy and want no harm


----------

